# Just got my Sage Duo Temp Pro.



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

So, i have been worried about this purchase for a few days, and i took delivery a little while ago. Packaged beautifully as you would expect from Sage. I am actually very impressed at not only the look, but the quality of the machine feels very nice, about as heavy as my Classic at a guess.

The portafilter is ok, i am not too disapointed which was one of my main concerns, but i can certainly live with it, although i hope sage offer different options soon. The tamper is awful, i will be upgrading that asap, but its usable for now, i will update exactly what size fits. The included milk jug is a good quality jug, better than my one so chuffed with that.

Very quick to get up and running, wash everything, install water filter, purge water through group head and wand for 30 seconds and ready to go. The group head has plastic surround, not ideal but seems ok and porta filter is a nice tight quality fit. The steam chuggs out and does not decrease, although i have not had ago at milk yet as we have none (typical)

I will be running this side by side my classic for a few weeks, while i learn to trust the machine.. But overall i honestly have no issues with quality or how it feels.

My first shot, was a perfect extraction for me 18grams in > i got 30.1 out in 27 seconds. By far better than anything i have pulled on my classic for a long time, i have always suffered slight spluttering on my classic no matter what i did (although i am sure its down to my technique). This could be down to the low pressure pre-infusion. Smell and taste of my shot was fantastic it really enhanced the quality of my coffee, a lovely thick gloopy extraction, and a dry puck so could not notice the lack of 3 way valve. I am extremely pleased with this. I can only imagine what it must be like to have a dual boiler.

I really think the speed, pre infusion and temp stability of this machine has made this machine a serious contender for the other two entry prosumer machines. Sage need to offer higher quality baskets, tamper and portafilter and this will be a popular machine for amatuer baristas like myself.

I can thoroughly reccomend this machine, it comes with 2 year warranty, and i got extra 4 years for £30, and sage after sales in my experience is brilliant. I will be pairing this with a mignon mk 2 or a 2nd hand maza mini doserless if i get lucky in for sale thread. (I dont want to be mr sage as froggy called me)

anyway happy me at the moment, thought i would share as there is limited info on this machine from classic users.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Its deffo an improvement with regards to looks over the classic.

Be interested to see how you get on with over the next few months...


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

As a Breville Infuser owner I fully share you thoughts after moving from Gaggia


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

Please, let me know if you find a proper tamper that fits nicely


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Its deffo an improvement with regards to looks over the classic.
> 
> Be interested to see how you get on with over the next few months...


Yeah will keep you posted froggy!! Looking forward to trying some milk texturing


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

This should work: https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/motta-53mm-flat-tamper.html


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

fede_luppi said:


> Please, let me know if you find a proper tamper that fits nicely


Of course i will, i will take a punt on a cheap 54mm motta and hope it works ok.. The tamper is a disgrace i must admit... But still better than gaggias offerings with classic.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

fede_luppi said:


> This should work: https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/motta-53mm-flat-tamper.html


Yeah i did read 54 were to big despite it being a 54 basket... Did you want to buy it and take one for the team??? Lol


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

54mm does not work. The basket size is 53.5mm according to several sources


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

I found several 53.5, but only in the US hence expensive postage


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

fede_luppi said:


> 54mm does not work. The basket size is 53.5mm according to several sources


Thankyou for that vital information!!!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Is it the same as the DB in terms of baskets?

Maybe PM Gary or i think Jlarkin has one and they can advise what tamper they use?


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

No i think the db is 58mm this is stated as 54mm...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Bugger...


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I tried this a few months ago at my brother-in-law's and posted suggesting that it could replace Gaggia/Silvia as the first choice for someone starting out and wanting to buy new. Nothing I have seen since has changed my opinion. This just seems to be a VERY easy bit of kit to live with. Pair it with a half decent grinder like the Mignon and I reckon that would keep the vast majority of people more than happy.

Re tamper - maybe look at tampers designed for La Spaz - they have smaller baskets (53mm?)


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Dropping some silk with the pro this morning. To me this machine feels a step above the classic so far. Perfectly balanced shots, and milk texturing is very easy with this, although its difficult to judge the end of the wand, perfect microfoam everytime







Genuinly very impressed so far, so confident i think i will pack away my classic today. Cannot wait to get a better grinder paired with it!!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

A vario would look mint next to that!


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> A vario would look mint next to that!


And i bet you know where i can get one??


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Can you single dose straight into pf with it ok froggy? Is it easily adjustable for brew grind as well? Does it compare with the mighty bodum bistro ?


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

Is your grinder on demand or doser? Mine is on demand and I was wasting a lot of coffee when grinding straight into this 54mm pf. All until I bought a 52mm lens hood that I use as a funnel, and problem solved . I would definitively recommend a funnel with these machines - pf


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

fede_luppi said:


> Is your grinder on demand or doser? Mine is on demand and I was wasting a lot of coffee when grinding straight into this 54mm pf. All until I bought a 52mm lens hood that I use as a funnel, and problem solved . I would definitively recommend a funnel with these machines - pf


i have the smart pro, and i just single dose straight into the pf with no issues. I am using the double basket, with 18g of coffee... I get a neat little mountain which i tamp straight down. But i am looking at a grinder upgrade soon. What grinder are you using?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah you can single dose, but to be honest the hopper is not that big so if your drinking enough coffee then you just keep the hopper topped up like any OD grinder, or if you let it run down drop a bag of rice on top of the beans to keep the weight on them.

You can switch between grinds dead easy, but the burrs are espresso burrs, although i always wondered what the difference is between espresso and brewed, apart from the steel/ceramic of which there is some discussions online about it......


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

I have a 75mm burrs Macap MXDL, a true titan that has improved my coffee routine x1000.


----------



## spinningwoman (Sep 25, 2013)

I use a half pint beer glass under my grinder and use the aero press funnel to tip the ground coffee into the portafilter.


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)

Just received my 53mm tamper from MBK. The fit is good, I am sure a 54mm would not fin in. 53.5mm might be good though


----------



## fede_luppi (Jan 8, 2015)




----------

